
“Unable to find a readme for sgml 0.2.0-beta” – npmjs broken or is it just me? - tannhaeuser
https://www.npmjs.com/package/sgml
======
tannhaeuser
It seems npmjs.com is having trouble updating package index pages from readme
files. This morning, I published a new version (that contains exactly the same
files as all previous versions), but npmjs.com doesn't render readme info (as
shallow as mine is). Trying to re-publish doesn't seem to have an effect (or
maybe npmjs.com won't re-publish package version submitted shortly after one
another, idk). Is npmjs.com in the progress of re-generating all pages or
something?

